# Say hi to Havee!!



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee's here and doing great and we think he's adorable!

He traveled a long ride with his breeder, through 2 states and many miles, did great on the trip. He was in my car in his crate for 5 minutes and got sick  

I woke him to take him out at 10:30 last night, put him in his little crate for the car, in our bedroom, and I had to drag him out this morning at 6:30 to take him outside! Didn't hear a peep out of him all night. So night 1 went well, we'll see what tonight brings!

Hopefully I'll figure out how to put new pics up later!

Oh...hey Jewels...I miss you My new mom put a warm little doggie in my crate last night. She thinks she tricked me into thinking it was you...Nothing will replace you Jewels You'll be in my little heart forever


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home Havee.  Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, enjoy Havee being home. 

I am also looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Havee!! It sounds like you have a good first night!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like you and little Havee are doing great, congratulations again. Now, how about some pictures???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pictures Pictures Pictures! 
Congrats on Havee getting safe and sound to his new home!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, I think we need a new rule. No more teasing us. You can't introduce your new pup without posting pictures, too!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, yay!!!! I am so glad that Havee is home!! glad also that you had a great night!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I am having a problem uploading pictures. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

So happy he is here and already sleeping thru the night!
Hope tonight goes as well.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats to you and a big WELCOME to Havee!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I figure if I'm having trouble posting pics, I'll change my avatar frequently!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jan - can almost guarantee that it is the size! check out my find on the right hand side that says shrink pictures! Melissa added it after I posted it on the forum and it works!! save a copy of the pix you want to post then go to website and shrink it to about 350 then save again...then attach it using manage attachments that follows the post (below). Hope this helps!

Catherine


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks so much Catherine!!!! Now you won't all be mad at me 

Havee's latest portfolio...


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

He's too cute!How old is he??


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

so glad it worked!!! we all went thru learning how- but looks like you are apro now! QTIE!!!

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Havee is adorable, love his pics.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad he is in his "forever" home - he is adorable!!!
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome home Havee!! We expect lots and lots of pictures!! Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a cute guy and really really colorful! 
FYI:I had trouble too learning how to do the photos!Just ask a kid in your area-they know!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CONGRATS Jan!! Havee is VERY cute and sweet!! He looks like Catherine's future baby! 

Poor little guy must have been exhausted. How did he sleep last night? 

Awwwww...... Havee and Jewels are siblings? Too cute!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

He slept well last night. He woke to go out once at 4am then back in his crate with a little wimpering. He is 15 weeks old now and yes, he is Jewels littermate!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay!! So glad he is home Jan!!!

He looks so much like Jewels in the face!

I have to say we haven't had a accident in the house since Friday night, we are thrilled- hopefully her brother will be the same!


----------

